
SOLID Is OOP for Dummies - marcosvpj
http://www.yegor256.com/2017/03/28/solid.html
======
kowdermeister
What a condescending, shallow view.

> The point being these principles are nothing but an explanation of "cohesion
> and coupling" for dummies in a very primitive, ambiguous, and marketable
> way. Dummies will buy books, seminars, and trainings, but won't really be
> able to understand the logic behind them

And then he goes and does the same thing:

[http://www.yegor256.com/about-me.html](http://www.yegor256.com/about-me.html)

~~~
marcosvpj
The testimonials are the best:

[http://www.yegor256.com/testimonials.html](http://www.yegor256.com/testimonials.html)

